
You're trapped, and you don't know it - somid3
https://youexec.com/articles/trapped
======
somid3
I also have some of the scripts I used to unfollow about 1000 friends at once
if anyone doesn't believe me about the timelocks

~~~
noobermin
As the other reply comments, is it to protect users perhaps?

I just unfollowed may be 10 of my friends and I noticed no "timelocks". A
scripted mass "unfollow" might be something the site notices but is normal
user behavior penalized?

~~~
somid3
That's a good point, if you write a script to unfollow friends after about a
100 friends you will get an error. And that is a daily maximum. You have to
wait another day to remove more. So if you have 2,000 friends you will need to
focus for an entire month to do so.

At the end of the day unfollowing simplifies your timeline which lowers your
engagement. The same applies to unfriending but I didn't mention that.

